

Ways Happiness Can Hurt You - cwan
http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/article/item/four_ways_happiness_can_hurt_you

======
ScottBurson
This is great news! Now I can be happy that I'm unhappy! Oh wait

------
mangool
trying too hard to find a reason to take a controversial position... felt like
very sophisticated click bait

------
platzhirsch
I found his article way too vague. I mean, experience happiness in the right
amount, what kind of suggestions is that? It's not like a control knob which
you can regulate.

Also there was inaccuracy in the term happiness, often I thought the authors
meant contentment or something else.

Dealing with happiness I found Dan Millmans' "Way of the Peaceful Warrior"
very, very enlightening and gave me clearer way on life, though a lot of its
concept discussed are on a meta level and a lot of forgotten after reading,
but it helped.

At least it dealt with the topic in a realistic way and not in this pop-style
as the article.

I think the following quote of Little Miss Sunshine makes a good statement
about happiness:

Dwayne: I wish I could just sleep until I was eighteen and skip all this crap-
high school and everything-just skip it. Frank: Do you know who Marcel Proust
is? Dwayne: Hes the guy you teach. Frank: Yeah. French writer. Total loser.
Never had a real job. Unrequited love affairs. Gay. Spent 20 years writing a
book almost no one reads. But hes also probably the greatest writer since
Shakespeare. Anyway, he uh... he gets down to the end of his life, and he
looks back and decides that all those years he suffered, Those were the best
years of his life, cause they made him who he was. All those years he was
happy? You know, total waste. Didnt learn a thing. So, if you sleep until
youre 18... Ah, think of the suffering youre gonna miss. I mean high school?
High school-those are your prime suffering years. You dont get better
suffering than that.

